# Trivia 8/9



## luckytrim (Aug 9, 2019)

[FONT=&quot]trivia 8/9[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]DID YOU KNOW...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]DNA studies show that most North American wolves have coyote DNA.[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]1. If I have a condition known as Dextrocardia , what is my problem ?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2. Which Major League Baseball team has a mascot named Sluggerrr  ?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  a. - Detroit Tigers[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  b. - Kansas City Royals[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  c. - Chicago White Sox[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  d. - Boston Red sox[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3. Four Canopic Jars were placed in a mummy's tomb.  Each contained a body[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]organ... can you name the four organs ?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot](Hint; the heart is NOT one of them)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4. What comet was visible to the unaided eye from Earth in 1996-7?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5. In Pro Sports, what is known as flirting with a No-No?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]6. In 2001, one famous fake photo was circulated involving a tourist on the[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]observation deck of a World Trade Center building in New York City. What was[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]'shopped' into this photo ?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]7. which  car's badge features a human being eaten by a serpent?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]8. What are the three colors on the Italian flag?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot](Put them in the correct order from left to right for bonus credit)[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]TRUTH OR CRAP ??[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Smoking, particularly cigarette smoking, is almost universally regarded as a[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]serious danger to one's health. Studies have shown, however, that smoking[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]may help to prevent Alzheimer's, Parkinson's and other ailments.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1.  My Heart is on the right side of my chest[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2. - b[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3. Stomach, Intestines, Lungs and Liver *[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4.  Comet Hale-Bopp[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5. Close to a no-hitter in baseball[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]6. A Passenger Plane[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]7. Alfa Romeo[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]8. Green, White, Red[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]TRUTH !![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Many smoking opponents are outraged when it is claimed that smoking may[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]actually have some health benefits, but the data are pretty clear that[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]smoking helps to prevent many neurological diseases. No one seems to know[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]why, but it may be due to the fact that nicotine stimulates brain activity.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]There are even some cancers, such as endometrial cancer and some skin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]cancers, that are rarer in smokers than non-smokers. The increased risk of[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]respiratory diseases and heart disease far outweighs the benefits, however,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]and it would be foolish to pretend that smoking is good for you.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]*  Each jar was associated with the four sons of Horus and had its own[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]guardian deity. The jar of Duamutef, the jackal, contained the stomach.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Qebehseneuf, the falcon, held the intestines. The lungs were placed in the[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]jar of Hapi, the baboon, and Imseti, the human, guarded the liver. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]


----------

